

Let’s rewrite this in Java - deepdude
http://www.databasesandlife.com/rewrite/

======
umut
Seen this may times now, and most of these efforts end up in something
slightly better than the mess you started with. I believe the main reason is
lack of support, mostly political. This has nothing to do in particular with
Java or any other technology, it is just lack of direction...

